# Pumpkin Steve



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I made this guy last year just figured since I havent got off my but to make anything new.....Anyway


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

He's AWESOME!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's cool
now get to work on somethingelse !!!!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Pumpkin Steve looks cool. He'd looks like he'd be fun to hang out with.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I love him!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I like him. He has a very vintage look to him.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Ooo, I like it a lot.
Whats his head made from?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like him too! How big is he? He looks pretty tall in the picture.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

great sculpting around the eyes, looks like some evil creature living inside the pumpkin. I like!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

The more I look at Pumpkin Steve, the more I like him. Great prop DB!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Pumpkin Steve looks as if he is ready to go to the Fall Fest and smooth talk the lady's. I can hear him now: Hey baby do you want
to go over to the corn feild and watch the submarine race's


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hee hee he's great. The little leaves sticking out of him finishes it off beautifully. I love small details that like.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He's FABULOUS!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

how tall is he?


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> how tall is he?


I think about six or seven feet. I never really measured him. He's basically a giant pumpkin on a coat rack....with a coat....on him.


----------

